# A feed fer 200/50th Anniversary



## travcoman45 (Aug 4, 2008)

Here some shots a the 50th Anniversary we cooked fer this past weekend. Did 80+ pounds a pork butt an 30 pounds a brisket, Smoke in the Hollar beans, cake, nuts an chips.


Here's one a the briskets, these came out really well. One of the fellers at the party is from Texas. He said I could sell my beef anywhere. Thought that was perty high priase from a Texan!


Here's a shot a the roasters, one on the right has the brisket, one in the middle is the pulled pork an the white one on the left has the beans. Had some folks from Oklahoma who said they would try it, they eat alot a "Q", they said was some a the best they ever had. Musta been, they came back 3 times!


An here's one a me in my monkey suit! I made up a vinegar finishin sauce fer the pork an my version of the Mahogany sauce. Folks used em on both pork an beef. Everyone wanted the recipe fer the sauces. The beans were a big hit as usual.

We had some left overs, but not many. Next time think I'll do a bit more brisket though, thought the pork would be the runaway but we didn't have any brisket left ta bring back!


----------



## daboys (Aug 4, 2008)

Tip, you out did yourself. That looks awesome. Great job!


----------



## richtee (Aug 4, 2008)

That is a great smile Trav... a successful chef. No better feeling...well- other than- ooops  family forum!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 5, 2008)

Tip it looks oustanding nice job


----------



## ronp (Aug 5, 2008)

Great job, what are Is the recipe here or is it yours?


----------



## daboys (Aug 5, 2008)

Ron, here's Tip's recipe for the beans
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=20899


----------



## seboke (Aug 5, 2008)

Great lookin gig there Tip!


----------



## supervman (Aug 5, 2008)

Tip - 
I forgot Dude. I was gonna give you a Happy 50th Thread but you don't even look 50! 

Cool Hamilton Beach Warmers! 
Glad you had fun.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ron, foller that link there that Daboys was kind enough ta post, that be a recipe I developed over the years, there mighty fine beans!  Feel free ta make all ya wan't!

Supervman, ain't my 50th, though it really ain't that far off, was a 50th weddin anniversary I did the vittles fer.

An ta all the others, thanks fer the kind words!


----------



## lawdog (Aug 5, 2008)

Way to go Tip, doin those big cooks and seeing the looks on the folks faces makes all that much better.  Looks like you did a great job, congrats.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrads Tip on the truely amazing smoke.


----------



## ron50 (Aug 5, 2008)

Very impressive Tip! Looks great.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 5, 2008)

TIPPY, don't you look SO CUTE in that uni..............*sigh*...............LMAO


nice cook, hope the in-laws apperciated it.......and the BIL wasn't TOO much of a arsehole...........LOLOL........and BOY was it hot out.........BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.........poor fellar.............

nice spread dude, and heave a sigh of relief, and collaspe.........


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 5, 2008)

That is an impressive set up, everything looks great!
You are a real master cook, one could only be inspired by those pictures!
Also thanks for a face to put with the posts!! Orange is your color!


----------



## walking dude (Aug 5, 2008)

que lady.........check out the pics from the iowa gathering.........you can put a even BETTER face to tip, and me, and buzz, and earache-my-eye, daboys, beaker.


----------



## white cloud (Aug 5, 2008)

Great Job Tip. Sounded like alot of work, but them compliments make it worth it. Glad it all turned out well for ya and it looked very professional. Hey, my 50th is coming up in 17 years.LOL


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 5, 2008)

Great job, trav.  I quess that pork/brisket pole didn't hold water after all.  Brisket is king.  Nice job.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks tip, you always are eager to hep out a feller.  thanks agin


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 5, 2008)

THANKS WD!
Now I am blind!
But its always good to have a face to put with your nemesis.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 6, 2008)

Fine lookin grub!.  Wouldnt want to cook for that many but sure looks like you hit a homer.


----------



## bassman (Aug 7, 2008)

Outstanding job!  I love seeing mounds of good food disapear.  Specially if I get to help get rid of it
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## capt dan (Aug 7, 2008)

Very nice Job. I am very impressed. You sure do slice your  brisket alot thicker than I do, aint no wonder ya  didn't have too much left over!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Points fer ya!


----------



## devolutionist (Aug 7, 2008)

BOING!

Man, I'm so hungry now I could cry...  Awesome job!


----------

